# Students' iPod rebate - I have the info re: receipt



## beek (May 31, 2005)

I spoke to the most pleasant phone person probably in the world, from apple, who wanted to follow up on my online order and I decided to place the order with her rather than continue online SO GUESS WHO IS AWAITING HER NEW PB!!

Anyway.
Here is the scoop:

a) Quebecers qualify

b) The RECEIPT YOU NEED TO SEND COMES THROUGH EMAIL, and to quote a friend:


> The last time I got something from Apple, I believe they sent a packaging slip, and a receipt. Otherwise, they do email you an invoice after your stuff has shipped. In the terms and conditions of the invoice, it says "PROOF OF PURCHASE. This receipt is your proof of purchase from Apple." Therefore, printing out that email is considered a legal receipt, and they cannot turn it down.


c) MAKE COPIES OF EVERYTHING - once you cut out the UPC labels, photocopy them. Copy all documentation related to the order. Copy the emailed Proof of Purchase. Better to be overcautious than sorry!

The Apple person kept reassuring me that I would definitely get the rebate and so must all of you!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase! What kind of PowerBook G4 model did you choose?


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

I decided to just get the combo 15-incher.. I figure external dvd burners will come down in price at some point and may be better than apple's anyway, and extra ram/battery may also be cheaper elsewhere if I ever need em..

Um.. I went on the net to check my order status with the order number i was emailed and..nothing seems to be coming up so..I won't panic just yet since I have absolute faith in that GEM i dealt with.. but she may be getting an email from me in a few days if I still can't check the status.

THIS IS SO EXCITING. HOPE ITS NOT A HUGE MISTAKE.


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

missed it my a couple of months.


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

Does it apply to canada? How come it soesn't mention anything on the apple canada site?


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

nino said:


> Does it apply to canada? How come it doesn't mention anything on the apple canada site?


It does mention it:
http://www.apple.com/ca/education/backtoschool/

Although the US girl yesterday didn't think so. My girl tonight did, however!
And it went up on the Canada site later than on the US site.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Frig I was a retard.

If I held out I would have had a rev C Dual G5 PowerMac and a free iPod mini.

I officially suck. 

Where's a crying face icon when you need it?

btw Congrats on your new iBook purchase!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> Where's a crying face icon when you need it?


You mean this one?  

Or is that just a sad one? 



> btw Congrats on your new iBook purchase!


It was a PowerBook G4 purchase.


----------



## yourgrass (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the information, beek.
I guess they just haven't _sent_ that email to me yet!


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

yourgrass said:


> Thanks for the information, beek.
> I guess they just haven't _sent_ that email to me yet!


Maybe when absolutely everything has shipped they send it? I think that could be the case, actually...but who knows!

OH

How do you think they will get us to prove our student status? I am a bit nervous because I only register and get an ID in september... hopefully an offer of admission or some attestation from the registrar would be good enough??


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Frig I was a retard.
> 
> If I held out I would have had a rev C Dual G5 PowerMac and a free iPod mini.


It's not your fault, you couldn't have known. I only held off as long as I did because I'm a worrier and kept hesitating.

So instead you ended up with JUST a G5 PowerMac?... which of course beats any stupid powerbook and mini any day, but who's counting??


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks beek, when you put in that perspective, it's not as bad. But knowing I spent 4,500 bucks, it would have been nice to get some freebies thrown in. Well I needed the PM Dual G5 because the other computers in Apple's lineup wouldn't fullfill my computing needs. Plus my computers usually last me 5-plus years. Well my last one did, so I figured by going the route of the Dual G5 I would have a computer with a ton of power and something with great upgradability.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

beek said:


> Maybe when absolutely everything has shipped they send it? I think that could be the case, actually...but who knows!
> 
> OH
> 
> How do you think they will get us to prove our student status? I am a bit nervous because I only register and get an ID in september... hopefully an offer of admission or some attestation from the registrar would be good enough??


Well, seeing as the coupon you fill in doesn't have any educational information to fill out, I think just having bought the Mac and iPod with the educational discount is proof enough.

As well, on it it asks what year you are entering and 1st year is an option, so I figure it's fine if you won't be "official" until sept (when you would be entering first year... I'm assuming that's your situation).


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm confused... 


> You must purchase all qualifying Apple products at the same time on the same sales receipt to be eligible for the mail-in rebate


 I ordered my iPod mini and PowerBook online together, except my "Proof of Purchase" emails are separate because they were shipped separately (PowerBook sent a day later). I'm guessing they'll have the dates on them or something so that they know it was together? I'm not too concerned, seeing as I did it through their website and I did everything correctly (I have an email that shows they were bought at the same time, but it doesn't say proof of purchase on it).


----------



## yourgrass (Jul 6, 2005)

^I'm in exactly the same situation. Everything has shipped, and only the powerbook has yet to arrive. There is just no all-inclusive email that is labeled as "proof of purchase" yet.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I still have nothing that says "proof of purchase" from the Apple Store. I saved the packing slip and all emails of the purchase. I am hoping Apple just keeps track of these things.


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Thanks beek, when you put in that perspective, it's not as bad. But knowing I spent 4,500 bucks, it would have been nice to get some freebies thrown in. Well I needed the PM Dual G5 because the other computers in Apple's lineup wouldn't fullfill my computing needs. Plus my computers usually last me 5-plus years. Well my last one did, so I figured by going the route of the Dual G5 I would have a computer with a ton of power and something with great upgradability.



Perfectly good reasons to have gone with the G5. Too bad about the ipod but..you could always hunt around on ebay, you may find a cheapie. If I weren't going away to school, I'd have happily bought a desktop.


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

Trose said:


> I'm confused...
> I ordered my iPod mini and PowerBook online together, except my "Proof of Purchase" emails are separate because they were shipped separately (PowerBook sent a day later).



I just got my invoice today, it's from CAPREPAID and the subject of the email is Your invoice #xxxxxxxx
I guess coincidentally, both the ipod and powerbook were shipped at the same time - there is no mention of the applecare though so my question to you is - were you charged additional tax on each of those separate shipments?

Are they now going to charge tax on the applecare even though all three items were ordered at the same time? That's not fair, in my books.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

The Student Union pack is a fine deal. Myself I'm thinking if the Ipod doesn't make the batter as a music player (compared to my minidisk player) I'll probably use it as a voice recorder for lectures and discussion groups.

Enjoy your 21 century electronics


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

Trose said:


> Well, seeing as the coupon you fill in doesn't have any educational information to fill out, I think just having bought the Mac and iPod with the educational discount is proof enough.


Couldn't anyone take advantage in that case? Even having to put in a student ID you could make up numbers.
When I made my order over the phone, I wasn't asked for my ID though..



Trose said:


> As well, on it it asks what year you are entering and 1st year is an option, so I figure it's fine if you won't be "official" until sept (when you would be entering first year... I'm assuming that's your situation).


Oh that's good then...oh wait..I'll be a grad student so maybe they'll presume I'm a veteran at the school with my schedule and ID already handy!


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

Myradon said:


> T I'll probably use it as a voice recorder for lectures and discussion groups.


Does it even have a mic??


----------



## THX (Jan 20, 2005)

In the fine print it mentions that the 12" IBook CD-ROM is excluded from this deal. I'm assuming they are referring to the basic 12" IBook with a Combo Drive? 

If so, damn.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

THX said:


> In the fine print it mentions that the 12" IBook CD-ROM is excluded from this deal. I'm assuming they are referring to the basic 12" IBook with a Combo Drive?
> 
> If so, damn.


no- in the USA you can buy one with a CD-rom. The combo drive is elegible


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

Since you have to pay for the iPod mini upfront, you'll be paying taxes on it too. Does one get the taxes back with the rebate as well?


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Fasting said:


> Since you have to pay for the iPod mini upfront, you'll be paying taxes on it too. Does one get the taxes back with the rebate as well?


no. sadly, no.


----------

